# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Βιδολογος Parkside-Φορτιστης

## DJman

Καλησπερα

Εχω τον βιδολογο PABS 18-Li B4 και μου εχει χαλασει ο φορτιστης.
Ο φοριτστης ειναι αυτος https://www.kompernass.com/index.php...product_id=269

Απο οτι μου ειπε ενα τεχνικός εχει χαλασει ο μετασχηματιστής που ειχε μεσα(φωτο) και ειναι δυσκολο να τον βρω.






Εχω παραγγείλει αυτο για να αντικαταστησω ολη την πλακετα φορτισης https://www.ebay.com/itm/5S-18V-21V-...a1Hjb&LH_BIN=1

Υπαρχει καποια αλλη λυση να σωσω την αρχικη πλακετα καθως ειναι σιγουρα πιο ποιοτικη σε σχεση
με αυτο του ebay?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb73

Οι πιθανότητα να έχει χαλάσει ο Μετασχηματιστης της φωτογραφίας είναι 1%...
Αλλά αφού έτσι σου είπε ο τεχνικός, πάω πάσο.
Το κύκλωμα του ebay είναι μόνο balance, χρειάζεσαι και τροφοδοτικό.
Αν είναι ο φορτιστής του lidl έχουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση, για δες το, κάπου στην νέα Ιωνια είναι το σερβις

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

DJman (02-04-19)

----------


## DJman

> Οι πιθανότητα να έχει χαλάσει ο Μετασχηματιστης της φωτογραφίας είναι 1%...
> Αλλά αφού έτσι σου είπε ο τεχνικός, πάω πάσο.
> Το κύκλωμα του ebay είναι μόνο balance, χρειάζεσαι και τροφοδοτικό.
> Αν είναι ο φορτιστής του lidl έχουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση, για δες το, κάπου στην νέα Ιωνια είναι το σερβις
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Ευχαριστω.Ειναι μοντελο του 2014.Μιλησα με το service και δεν βγαζουν ποια το συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## p270

δεν κανεις μια ερωτηση στον γιατρα μηπως μπορει να σου φτιαξει ενα ιδιο με αυτο που εχεις ;

για τον μ/τ λεω

----------


## DJman

Καλη ιδεα. Θα το κανω  :Smile:

----------


## DJman

Πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν βοήθησε και πολυ....Μου ειπε να μην αγοραζω φθηνα δραπανοκατσαβιδα γιατι μετα δεν υποστηρίζονται απο τις εταιριες... 

Ακυρη απαντηση αλλα τι να πεις...

----------


## biomed

βγαλε φώτο την πλακέτα μπρος πίσω και ανέβασε την

----------


## DJman

0-02-04-6d51028b1ec2067377390aba543b245b66ead5587143c26af6f91659431b5dc6_879b4a0d.jpg0-02-04-f0d48e600b4a24950bcca70c620ac4fa7c5fabcdfc6942e4ddd1556b563f735a_148c7a26.jpg Ευχαριστω

----------

